# Stefan Raab beendet TV-Karriere



## Death Row (17 Juni 2015)

*Ende 2015 läuft seine letzte Sendung.*

http://www.dwdl.de/nachrichten/51410/stefan_raab_beendet_seine_tvkarriere/

Natürlich hatte er schon seit einiger Zeit Abnutzungserscheinungen, aber ich erinnere mich gerne an die Anfangszeiten von "TV Total" zurück. "Schlag den Raab" wird damit wohl auch beendet. Die Lücke wird groß.


----------



## Sachse (17 Juni 2015)

das ist natürlich für ProSieben ein Riesenverlust von das Show-Programm angeht, aber er wird schon seine Gründe haben


----------



## Buterfly (17 Juni 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> das ist natürlich für ProSieben ein Riesenverlust von das Show-Programm angeht, aber er wird schon seine Gründe haben



Sein Konto würde sonst überlaufen


----------



## Sachse (17 Juni 2015)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Sein Konto würde sonst überlaufen



so kann man es auch ausdrücken


----------



## Buterfly (17 Juni 2015)

Irgendwie aber schade. Schlag den Raab und auch seine anderen Shows waren eine der letzten Abendshows die man sich noch geben konnte.
Auch wenn die's mit dem Product Placement schon ziemlich übertrieben haben. Bleibt ja sonst nicht viel.


----------



## 261690 (17 Juni 2015)

meinet wegen könnte das tv komplett geschlossen werden.

insbesondere die privaten.

auch schlag den raab war völlig unterirdisch.

es ging doch bloß darum immermehr werbung und werbepausen unterzubringen.

gute filme bei den privaten waren und sind mangelware.

oder werden durch werbepausen dermaßen verstümmelt das man nicht mehr hinschauen kann.


----------



## Sachse (17 Juni 2015)

261690 schrieb:


> meinet wegen könnte das tv komplett geschlossen werden.
> 
> insbesondere die privaten.



Die finanzieren sich über die Werbung, also was Quote bringt, muss gesendet werden, einfache Regel. 



261690 schrieb:


> auch schlag den raab war völlig unterirdisch.



hat stark nachgelassen, aber war mal was neues gewesen.



261690 schrieb:


> es ging doch bloß darum immermehr werbung und werbepausen unterzubringen.



Falsch, sie musste gemäß einem Gerichtsurteil die Banner anbringen und dadurch war weniger Werbung möglich, so das sie noch mehr vermarkten mussten, ein Teufelskreis.



261690 schrieb:


> gute filme bei den privaten waren und sind mangelware.



bei den ÖR gibt's die im Sommer mal und dann nur nachts, 500x mal tatort ist für mich kein Filmangebot. Und dafür muss ich bezahlen, für die Privaten nicht.



261690 schrieb:


> oder werden durch werbepausen dermaßen verstümmelt das man nicht mehr hinschauen kann.



das ist wohl war und dann noch dank FSK nicht mal der komplette Film.

Fernsehen ist tot, es leben das Fernsehen


----------



## tywin10 (18 Juni 2015)

261690 schrieb:


> meinet wegen könnte das tv komplett geschlossen werden.
> 
> insbesondere die privaten.



Wie jetzt? Die Privaten haben ja wohl mehr Daseinsberechtigung als dieser Öffentlich-Abzockende Drecksverein!


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juni 2015)

Ich war den Tag über (draußen) unterwegs und habe es nicht mitbekommen. 
Muss das erstmal sacken lassen...

TV Total hat natürlich stark nachgelassen, war aber dennoch kultig und zu Ausreißern nach oben fähig.
Schlag den Raab war, trotz Abnutzungserscheinungen, die beste Show im deutschen Fernsehen!


----------



## lofas (18 Juni 2015)

Gott sei dank


----------



## Max100 (18 Juni 2015)

:thx: Raab 

Von mir aus können sie den "PRO SIEBEN" Laden schließen.

Einen mehr von sich eingenommenen Menschen gab´s im deutschen FS noch nie!


----------



## krawutz (18 Juni 2015)

Als Mensch ein Schwein, aber ein begnadeter "Unterhaltungserfinder".
Raab werde ich nicht vermissen - Elton auf dem Sprungturm aber schon.


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juni 2015)

Ich mag ihn nicht wirklich, und hab den auch kaum geschaut. Aber er hat wenigstens mal etwas Innovation ins Fernsehen gebracht. Die Shows waren anscheinend ganz unterhaltsam.
Außerdem muss man ihm wohl hoch anrechnen, dass er Auftritte von Comedians nicht zensiert hat (wie Serdar Somuncu mal berichtet hat, der ja wirklich kein - wer ihn kennt - Blatt vor den Mund nimmt)

Diese ganzen angepassten jungen Gesichter im Fernsehen kannste doch in die Tonne kloppen, ein Grund mehr, die Glotze nicht mehr anzuschalten.



> Und dafür muss ich bezahlen, für die Privaten nicht.



Das wird wohl ein ewiges Vorurteil bleiben, die Privaten bezahlst du über die Einpreisungen bei Produkten genauso mit


----------



## didi33 (18 Juni 2015)

Der Mann ist nur konsequent. Immerhin hat er schon vor Jahren einmal angekündigt das mit 50 Schluß mit TV sei, und nächstes Jahr wird er eben 50.


----------



## Max100 (18 Juni 2015)

> Das wird wohl ein ewiges Vorurteil bleiben, die Privaten bezahlst du über die Einpreisungen bei Produkten genauso mit



Na endlich sagt´s mal jemand? :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (18 Juni 2015)

Ich bin da wohl nicht neutral da ich den Stefan Raab nie leiden konnte und somit hält sich meine Trauer das er jetzt Schluss macht mit seinen Shows eher in Grenzen....
Allein seine Art Leute zu verarschen gingen mir gegen den Strich,z.B. Lisa Loch usw....Selber wollte er sein Privatleben schützen natürlch nicht die der anderen.Für mich ist er ein Prolet,sorry ich benutze normalerweis hier nicht so harte Worte aber hier musste ich es tun...
Ich war immer ein Fan von Harald Schmidt,ich mochte sein intelligenten Witz und wie er respektvoll mit seinen Gästen umging,wie gesagt ist meine Meinung und wie ich die anderen Antworten sehe schwimme ich da wohl gegen den Strom oder die anderen trauen sich nichts gegen Herrn Raab zu schreiben,grus Brian... :thumbup:​


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2015)

Brian schrieb:


> Ich bin da wohl nicht neutral da ich den Stefan Raab nie leiden konnte und somit hält sich meine Trauer das er jetzt Schluss macht mit seinen Shows eher in Grenzen....
> Allein seine Art Leute zu verarschen gingen mir gegen den Strich,z.B. Lisa Loch usw....Selber wollte er sein Privatleben schützen natürlch nicht die der anderen.Für mich ist er ein Prolet,sorry ich benutze normalerweis hier nicht so harte Worte aber hier musste ich es tun...
> Ich war immer ein Fan von Harald Schmidt,ich mochte sein intelligenten Witz und wie er respektvoll mit seinen Gästen umging,wie gesagt ist meine Meinung und wie ich die anderen Antworten sehe schwimme ich da wohl gegen den Strom oder die anderen trauen sich nichts gegen Herrn Raab zu schreiben,grus Brian... :thumbup:​



Ganz deiner Meinung der Raab ist der grösste Selbstdarsteller (A....) im TV


----------



## tywin10 (18 Juni 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Das wird wohl ein ewiges Vorurteil bleiben, die Privaten bezahlst du über die Einpreisungen bei Produkten genauso mit



Ich könnte wetten, dass der Quatsch ursrünglich auf Kosten der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen verbreitet wurde. Um das mal sauber zu differenzieren: man bezahlt nicht für die Privaten, sondern für die Werbung . Und selbst wenn man die Glotze komplett aus der Weltgeschichte entfernt, würde nichts billiger werden, weil der Werbeetat der Unternehmen dann eben in anderen Medien verheizt werde würde (wahrscheinlich gäbe es dann nochmehr Popupwerbung im Web).


----------



## comatron (18 Juni 2015)

Brian schrieb:


> ... und wie ich die anderen Antworten sehe schwimme ich da wohl gegen den Strom oder die anderen trauen sich nichts gegen Herrn Raab zu schreiben,grus Brian​



Nun bin ich doch ganz schön verwirrt,
da hat der brian sich wohl geirrt !
Die meisten schrieben doch ganz barsch,
der Stefan Raab, der ist ein ...


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Juni 2015)

Zu Vivasion-Zeiten fand ich ihn großartig. Die ersten Jahre TV Total waren auch super aber in den letzten Jahren hatte er gewaltig abgebaut. Selten habe ich mal bei TV Total reingeschaut und immer nach kurzer Zeit wieder weggedrückt. Schon vor Jahren hätte er mit TV Total aufhören sollen!

Aber Schlag den Raab habe ich bisher immer gern angeschaut. Ja die Werbung nervt aber die Show an und für sich, finde ich unterhaltsam.

Und ja Raab polarisiert und menschlich mag er ein Schwein sein, was ich aber nicht wirklich einschätzen kann aber grundsätzlich sind mir solche Typen immer lieber, als diese angepassten Lackaffen (männlich oder weiblich) im TV die nur nicht anecken wollen und bei jeder Gelegenheit dem Mainstream hinterherrennen!


----------



## ryu (21 Juni 2015)

ist besser so, dass er jetzt geht. Das TV wird aussterben.


----------



## chris85 (22 Juni 2015)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Zu Vivasion-Zeiten fand ich ihn großartig. Die ersten Jahre TV Total waren auch super aber in den letzten Jahren hatte er gewaltig abgebaut. Selten habe ich mal bei TV Total reingeschaut und immer nach kurzer Zeit wieder weggedrückt. Schon vor Jahren hätte er mit TV Total aufhören sollen!
> 
> Aber Schlag den Raab habe ich bisher immer gern angeschaut. Ja die Werbung nervt aber die Show an und für sich, finde ich unterhaltsam.
> 
> Und ja Raab polarisiert und menschlich mag er ein Schwein sein, was ich aber nicht wirklich einschätzen kann aber grundsätzlich sind mir solche Typen immer lieber, als diese angepassten Lackaffen (männlich oder weiblich) im TV die nur nicht anecken wollen und bei jeder Gelegenheit dem Mainstream hinterherrennen!




Deinem Kommentar kann ich mich zu hundert Prozent anschließen. Stefan Raab ist sicher kein Typ Schwiegermutter's Liebling und manchmal hat er es übertrieben, aber so jemand ist mir doch tausendmal lieber als so Typen wie etwa Günther Jauch oder Markus Lanz die dermaßen weichgespült einer angeblichen political correctness hinterherjagen, bloss nicht aneckend immer dem angeblichen Mainstream folgen und dabei aalglatt bleiben. 

Schlag den Raab war zwar mit Werbung zugebombt aber hin und wieder doch sehr unterhaltsam, Tv Total hab ich lange nicht mehr geschaut weil es doch sehr nachgelassen hat in den letzen 5-6Jahren vorallem. Die öffentlich Rechtlichen haben aber ausser Nachrichten und großen Sportverantstaltungen absolut nichts an Unterhaltung und ansehbaren Inhalten zu bieten was für mich diesen Namen verdient hätte. Das ist gerade am Wochenende ein armseeliges Schauspiel mit Tatort, und Rosamunde Pilcher ect. also Tv-Programm fürs Altersheim und andere die scheintod vor dem Fernseher sitzen.

Bin persönlich notgedrungen Sky Kunde, ist zwar recht teuer und Murdoch ist mir auch nicht sympathisch, aber sonst hätte ich meinen Fernsehen wohl schon aus dem Fenster geworfen.

Ich würde Stefan Raab jedoch noch nicht entgültig abschreiben, würd mich nicht wundern wenn wir ihn in 2-3 Jahren mit was neuem wiedersehen. Der ist nicht der Typ für Rente mit 50.


----------



## Erlkönig (22 Juni 2015)

ryu schrieb:


> Das TV wird aussterben.



Und wer liefert dann den Stoff fürs Celebforum ?

Werbepausen auf den Privaten sind doch immer ganz praktisch wenn man mal aufs stille Örtchen muß.
Und Öffentlich-Rechtlich heißt hat nicht nur ARD und ZDF sondern auch Arte / 3 Sat / ZDF Info , da kann man durchaus was fürs Leben lernen.


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

schade. tv total ist für mih zwar mittlerweile entbehrlich aber ich bin ein fan von schlag den raab


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

habe seine sendungen immer gerne geschaut


----------



## Crodasgenie007 (9 Aug. 2015)

Find ich sehr schade  war aber zu erwarten :/


----------



## Hstreet (10 Aug. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Ende 2015 läuft seine letzte Sendung.*
> 
> Big Bang: Stefan Raab beendet seine TV-Karriere - DWDL.de
> 
> Natürlich hatte er schon seit einiger Zeit Abnutzungserscheinungen, aber ich erinnere mich gerne an die Anfangszeiten von "TV Total" zurück. "Schlag den Raab" wird damit wohl auch beendet. Die Lücke wird groß.



Und das its auch gut so :WOW:


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

Der Mann macht das richtig an Höhepunkt aufhören,ein TRAUM!


----------

